# Aster tugboat questions



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

While I have built a significant number of Aster locomotives, I haven't yet tackled the tugboat. I do have experience with RC sailboats. 

With regard to the Aster tugboat Perserverance, I have questions about the safety of the boiler burner system and wonder if any folks have switched that to a regular poker system? If so, how is that working out? 

I also would appreciate hearing from any folks who have built the tug -- with regard to construction issues, normal operations, or improvements that can be made to the tug. I have the drawings in hand. Am I correct in assuming that these were all that came with it?

Thank you in advance for any advice you experienced folks can provide. Also, if there is an existing thread to help me, I would appreciate you directing me to it. If you prefer, you can contact me through the IM system.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I didn't know Aster had built any boats! 

I Googled it and found some photos etc. looks like a nice model 

It looks like it uses an alcohol torch fire which could be replaced by a butane fire i would think. I would think the conversion would be easy enough, get a burner of suitable size with a butane tank and fittings. You could then machine a fitting to hold the burner into-- and close off the end of the firebox/flue and you should be in business.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an Aster boiler for the triple marine engine and had run the boiler with the engine. The boiler ran fine with meths and is very similar to the Saito line of boilers and burners. The burner is safe to use, but the pressure relief valve on the burner must be vented outside the boat so the vented meths gas does not build up in a closed hull. The boiler could be converted to butane with a properly sized burner. 

I had a triple but sold it and kept the boiler, the engine did not really perform that well, it is worth more as a collectors item than actually running it. There are other better running engines available, that do not have collector prices. 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 10 Apr 2012 03:16 PM 
While I have built a significant number of Aster locomotives, I haven't yet tackled the tugboat. I do have experience with RC sailboats. With regard to the Aster tugboat Perserverance, I have questions about the safety of the boiler burner system and wonder if any folks have switched that to a regular poker system? If so, how is that working out? I also would appreciate hearing from any folks who have built the tug -- with regard to construction issues, normal operations, or improvements that can be made to the tug. I have the drawings in hand. Am I correct in assuming that these were all that came with it? Thank you in advance for any advice you experienced folks can provide. Also, if there is an existing thread to help me, I would appreciate you directing me to it. If you prefer, you can contact me through the IM system. Ross Schlabach Ross
"With regard to the Aster tugboat Perserverance, I have questions about the safety of the boiler burner system and wonder if any folks have switched that to a regular poker system? If so, how is that working out?" All our steam boats are alcohol evaporators system (Saito) as is the Aster model. THe boilers and overall system works well. We do not use the small tray but a torch to heat the vapor tube connected to the alcohol tank. Have never seen the boat in "kit" form as most are offered built. Post of photos of your build process. Most boats are pretty straight forward.











Steamboats


----------

